# What does this mean?



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

HD a-Ausland (a6)

What does that mean? Or is there a site (in English) that explains the SV hip scores?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

It means the certification was done in another country (not Germany). The dog passed, but the actual rating (normal, fast normal, NZ) is unknown.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Ah ok. So are the options from the SV just a1, a2, and a3?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, a1, a2 and a3 are the passing scores from the SV.


----------

